# win 8 created problem



## ravi124 (Mar 8, 2012)

I have both windows 7 & Windows 8 Consumer Preview. When I activated win 8 from activation key, product key of win 7 also changed and win 7 started asking for win 7 activation.what to do now???? .... I lost my win 7 product key..


----------



## Adam31R (Apr 8, 2012)

Did you boot side by side or is win8 virtualized?


----------



## ravi124 (Mar 8, 2012)

its not virtualised


----------

